# Need SM Bus Controller



## dmg01 (Sep 7, 2007)

Can someone tell me what is my SM Bus Controller for an AMD Processor 64, and my desktop is HP Pavilion a1130n, i cant seem to find the SM Bus Controller for my systems, i dont have cd's for it either. Please help!


----------



## lisa742 (Feb 4, 2008)

If you haven't already gotten the problem sorted I figured it out. I was having the exact same problem after doing a clean install of XP pro on my sister's computer. What I ended up doing was going to the website I'll post at the bottom and I downloaded the catalyst software suite. It solved the problem completely. If you need anymore help please email me @ [email protected]

http://ati.amd.com/support/drivers/xp/integrated-xp.html


----------

